# I'm a Senior Member? What the..?



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, guys and gals.. Ive been a member here at APC since January 4 or so. Ive got 113 posts so far, including this one. How in the world can I be considered a Senior Member? Im not complaining, mind you.. But Im still learning every day. I feel like I dont know JACK compared to some off, no, _most_ of the rest of you. So Im a bit surprised to see Senior Member displayed under my alias.

So does anyone know the requirements to reach each 'level' of membership? Is there anything after Senior Member? Will I become a Guru when I hit 500 posts, or my one year anniversary?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

you can be a guru now if you wish 

just click Quick Links -> Edit Profile
scroll down to Optional information and edit your custom user title.


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, I know how to do that.. Thats not quite what Im asking about.


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

he,he... They must have judged you by the cone...


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

That sounds a bit risque!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

It is base on post count, not knowledge or quality![smilie=l:


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey, now.. Thems fightin' words, bub! :boxing:


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

once you break 100 posts your considerd a senior member


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

doubleott05 said:


> once you break 100 posts your considerd a senior member


What he said.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

It means the staff took a vote and decided you're old.


----------



## alan j t (Oct 22, 2008)

:lol:


lauraleellbp said:


> It means the staff took a vote and decided you're old.


lmao


----------

